# Diseñar un detector de luz (espectrofotometro)



## Fantasma (Ene 31, 2006)

Deseo construir un espectrofotómetro.  Este es un equipo utilizado en análisis químico de soluciones coloreadas.

Soy químico y tuve que construir uno para la universidad,  pero ahora deseo construir uno mejor utilizando algo de electronica.  Mi problema es que no tengo conocimientos de ésta, solo cosas muy básicas que he aprendido.

El esquema de abajo representa el equipo:

La ampolleta entrega la radiación blanca, el prisma separa los colores y se mueve mecánicamente para hacer coincidir el color que se desea en la ranura (deja pasar solo un color).  Esta radiación monocromática, pasa a traves de la cubeta con solución, la cuál absorbe parte ésta y deja pasar el resto, a mayor concentración de la solución, mayor es la luz absorbida y menor radiación pasa a traves de ella.

El sistema de detección que utilicé es el del circuito que se presenta, la LDR varia su resistencia, etc.  El amperimetro me entregaba la lectura de la corriente, la que yo relacionaba con la concentración de la solución. Con el potenciometro ajustaba la sensibilidad del circuito.

AQUI VIENE EL PROBLEMA:  Cuando le daba la máxima sensibilidad al circuito, la lectura no era "cero", como sucede con los espectrofotómetros reales.  Lo que necesito es un circuito que me permita dejar la lectura inicial en "cero", ya que algunas veces es necesario medir una solución y calibrar a "cero" para tomarla como referencia, además de en lo posible, ajustar la sensibilidad.

Espero que no los haya aburrido y que me puedan ayudar

Para mi es un bonito desafío construir este equipo.

GRACIAS


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 8, 2006)

Pues haber si este te sirve, es muy similar al que tienes del transistor solo que  aquí estamos utilizando Un OAMP como comparador de voltaje, la LDR junto con la Resistencia de 100K constituyen un divisor de Tensiones.

Al Igual que las 2 resistencias que conforman al potenciómetro de 100k, el cuál alimenta la entrada inversora del Oamp y la no inresora es alimentada por el divisor de la LDR. Al punto medio del potenciómetro hacia tierra, el cuál constituye una resistencia, la llamaremos Rn.

Cuando Incide Luz sobre la LDR, su resistencia disminuye con lo que el voltaje que se cae en esta disminuye, con lo cuál cae más voltaje en la resistencia de 100K que esta siendo utilizada como voltaje de referencia o para la entrada no Inversora del Oamp. =v1

El potenciómetro de 100k es el que servirá para prefijar el punto en que queremos que el medidor marque 0, el voltaje que se cae en la resistencia que del punto medio a tierra= Rn será el voltaje de referencia 2 =v2.

El Oamp compara los 2 voltajes, si v1<v2, se mantiene en el nivel de -VSAT el cuál es aproximadamente igual que v2 pero negativo, para ello es que se agregó el diodo a la salida para evitar tener una lectura negativa. Por tanto mientras v1<v2 la salida será = 0.

Cuando incide luz sobre la LDR, su resistencia y caida de voltaje disminuyen, con lo que cae mayor voltaje en la resistencia de 100k, si ese voltaje es mayor que el que cae en el punto medio del potenciómetro = Rn entonces el Oamp se irá a +Vsat el cuál es aproximadamente igual al Voltaje en R100K.


Ahora el detalle, por lo que leí tu quieres una salida de Intensidad, el problema aquí es que este dispositivo no amplifica intensidades sino voltajes, por tanto estaríamos leyendo el voltaje proporcional a la variación de la resistencia de la LDR.

¿Que opinas? Te sirve o no?

Saludos


----------



## Fantasma (Mar 9, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott

Toda idea me sirve compadre, sino sirve para lo que quiereo construir, me sirve para ganar conocimientos, que en mi opinion es mucho mejor.

Tardare un poco en llevar a cabo tu idea, pero lo hare

Gracias compadre.  Si tengo alguna duda tratare de contactarte.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 9, 2006)

No hay de que compañero, aunque no veo razón para tardarse como dice si el por el gasto permítame  comentarle que un ua741=OAMP creo que esta como en unos 10 pesos. El armado lleva unos 15 minutos.  Ya que si es otro motivo pues ni como ayudarle.

Pero en cualquier cosa que le pueda apoyar aquí estamos.

Saludos


----------



## Fantasma (Mar 10, 2006)

D1 es un diodo rectificador comun??


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 10, 2006)

Si, como le comentaba es solo para evitar que mientras el OAMP esta en -VSAT haya una lectura negativa a la salida.

Saludos


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2006)

Sobre tu pregunta sobre el espectrofotometro yo te puedo ayudar, buen ahi no necesitas un ldr, puedes usar otros tipos de componentes como los optos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hay otro metodo que es el sample & hold

Cuando cierras el pulsador memoriza igual que una memoria el valor durante unos minutos.
El condensador debe ser de buena calidad tipo MKT, no sirven los electroliticos para intentar que dure mas la memorizacion.

El valor del condensador se puede aumentar un poco mas como 220nF o mas , la resistencia la pongo como medida compesatoria de corrientes de fuga pero seguramente no es necesaria y puedes hacer tranquilamente un puente.

Debe ser este integrado es muy barato pero posee unas caracteristicas un poco especiales como una muy alta impedancia.

Posibles mejoras:

Utilizar un motor Paso a paso para mover la lente (tipico motor de impresora), ese motor gira un grado cada vez (evidentemente se puede mejorar mecanicamente) o mejor todavia de una bieja disquetera que es lineal, la acabose de la precision.

Ademas de las LDR hay mas sensores mira aqui en el apartado de optoelectronica http://www.amidata.es

Finalmente lei hace poco que se pueden utilizar los diodos led como fotodiodos y tienen unas caracteristicas espectrales peculiares debido a su encapsulado y materiales del diodo y se habian utilizado como analizadores de agua.

http://www.merl.com/projects/LED_chemical_sensors/ 
http://hackedgadgets.com/2006/04/14/led-touch-sensor/
http://projects.dimension-x.net/technology-and-projects/ledsensors/

Finalmente te animo a entrar en el fabuloso mundo de los pic ya que permiten facilmente automatizar tareas que resultan complejas en el mundo analogico.


----------



## OptimusTronic (Oct 26, 2007)

muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda, yo necesito hacer un espectrofotometro y los circuitos que han colocado me pueden serivir. los probare y luego les cuento.


----------



## orion-6p-53 (Feb 26, 2009)

hola gente soy nuevo en el foro,tambien quiero fabricar un espectrofotometro,quisiera saber si tomaste alguna de las opciones que te dieron fantasma y como anduvo.gracias


----------



## Laliux (Mar 1, 2009)

Hola a todos, conozco algo de espectrómetros (espectrofotómetros) y me gustaría participar en la construcción de este . Trabajo reparando estos equipos. Los espectrómetros actuales pueden utilizar fotodiodos, Fototubos y también CCD´s. Tengo diagramas de los circuitos integradores que son muy sencillos con fototubos. Incluso tengo algunos fototubos.
El equipo que pretendes construir es bajo el principio de absorción atómica. Lo importante aqui es la calibración del instrumento. Cual será la linearidad del sensor que estás utilizando y qué longitud de onda utilizarás para hacer incidir sobre la muestra (dependerá del elemento que deseas analizar). La lámpara utilizada tiene que ser una de amplio espectro (absorción atómica utiliza lámparas elementales y unos cuantos de amplio espectro). Tienes que tomar en cuenta interferencias interelementales, correcciones de fondo, etc.
Me gustaría más platicar al respecto y poderte ayudar por la parte electronica con la ayuda de los demás también.


----------



## Bandus (Mar 26, 2009)

Perdon por la intromision, pero en vez de usar una fuente de luz blanca con su prisma se usara un led tricolor (RGB) para que ataque (en forma luminosa) a la probeta con la solucion a estudiar?.... seria factible este camino?... porque si es factible seria mucho mas simple la construccion del mismo. Un led actualmente esta dando unas 10000mcd. Aparte con los led RGB se pueden formar casi todo el espectro visible con PWM en cada uno de los led. Solo es una idea... de ahi que sea factible...un abrazo a todos . Bandus.


----------



## Astaroth_25 (Abr 2, 2009)

Hola a todos.
soy nuevo en esto de los espectrofotometros, y me gustaria realizar uno, mi idea al igual que Loliux es realizarlo con fototubos, tengo algunos, ademas me parece muy interesante la idea de Bandus, empleando un pic para la formacion de los espectros.
Me parecen bastante interesantes los aportes que pusieron.
Laliux, no se si seria mucha molestia pedirte que subas algunos de tus circuitos al foro, y algo mas de información porfa.
Gracias.


----------



## luisqpra (Ago 1, 2011)

tienes un diseño q detecte el color del objeto y lo imprima en una matriz de leds¡?¿
colores secundario, terciarios, el blanco y el negro


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 1, 2011)

Hoy se ha dado el tema de detectar o medir la luz. Las LDR tienen el inconveniente de ser alineales, ese es su mayor problema, que tenés que resolver con programas especiales.
Lo mas lineal es la fotocélula de silicio. Yo uso de HAMAMATSU (ponelo en google), seguidas de un operacional o dos, según la necesidad. 
El control del cero oscuro lo hacés con un pote entre las patas 1 y 5 y el centro al negativo.
El 100 % con un pote a la salida y un microamperímetro a la salida calibrado de CERO a 100.
Después con la ley de Beer calculás la absorbancia.
Tambien podés usar un voltímetro digital que ya vienen hechos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 2, 2011)

Acá tenés uno experimental probado:
http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2010/10/19/espectrofotometro-experimental/


----------



## luisqpra (Ago 6, 2011)

aquileslor dijo:


> Hoy se ha dado el tema de detectar o medir la luz. Las LDR tienen el inconveniente de ser alineales, ese es su mayor problema, que tenés que resolver con programas especiales.
> Lo mas lineal es la fotocélula de silicio. Yo uso de HAMAMATSU (ponelo en google), seguidas de un operacional o dos, según la necesidad.
> El control del cero oscuro lo hacés con un pote entre las patas 1 y 5 y el centro al negativo.
> El 100 % con un pote a la salida y un microamperímetro a la salida calibrado de CERO a 100.
> ...



@aquileslor tienes algun diseño que puedes compartir
esque primero tengo que simularlo y demostrar que funciona


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola a todos los interesados
Los fotodiodos comunes, con forma de led trasparente, solo son para infrarrojos. Para el espectro visible y buena linealidad se deben usar fotodiodos en serio que no se consiguen en las casas de electrónica. lamentablemente hay que conprarlos en USA. Pero los mandan sin problemas. Solo que son caros.
Para uso experimental: cortar un transistor de silicio como se vé en la foto. Aunque la pastilla de silicio es muy chiquita tiene buena salida.Cortando un 2n3055 la pastilla es mas grande con mas salida. Claro que la corriente es proporcional a la superficie del silicio. En la foto,el silicio es esa manchita verdosa. Los otros dos tienen una 6 x 6 mm y la mas pequeña 3 x 3 mm. 
Para buena respuesta son útiles las lámparas halógenas de 12v 50 w.
Acompaño un circuito que funciona bien. El pote es para ajustar el cero oscuro. A la salida se puede poner un pote de 10 k seguido de un instrumento analógico o digital, calibrado de Cero a 100. Luego con la ley de Beer, se calcula la absorbancia.
En los espectrofotómetros comerciales se hace el logaritmo, se amplifica y se tiene la medición directamente en absorbancias.
Les aclaro que ya no se usan prismas para descomponer la luz, sino redes de difracción reflectivas.
Para simulación tené cuidado de colocar el fotodiodo como fuente de corriente que es como funciona en este circuito. No se amplifica el voltaje porque es alineal y tiene mucha dependencia de la temperatura. Ponele unos pocos picoamperes o microamperes a ver como sale.
Suerte.






Hola
Creo que en la respuesta anterior metí la pata con la foto.
Aqui la tienen.
chau y perdón.


----------



## gonxnake (Jul 3, 2012)

una pregunta en tu primer fotometro la ranura que solo deja pasar un solo color
como la hiciste para que solo deje pasar un solo color??
a mi también me dejaron hacer un espectrofotometro jeje


----------



## elprofetellez (Jul 4, 2012)

gonxnake dijo:


> una pregunta en tu primer fotometro la ranura que solo deja pasar un solo color
> como la hiciste para que solo deje pasar un solo color??
> a mi también me dejaron hacer un espectrofotometro jeje



Por qué no lees un poco del tema?. si colocas un CD ordinario a la luz, ¿qué ves?.

Este es un foro de Electrónica.


----------



## gonxnake (Jul 4, 2012)

a tu primer diagrama no le entiendo muy bien
me lo podrias explicar un poco mejor, en la parte de arriba del amperimetro, ¿que es eso que es una linea vertical "negra" con una flecha diagonal hacia abajo?
el primer diagrama me interesa ya que ese mide intensidad
y no voltaje como el 2do diagrama


----------



## gonxnake (Jul 6, 2012)

que transistor utilizaste en tu primer diagrama, el que mide la intensiad???


----------



## gonxnake (Jul 7, 2012)

Fantasma dijo:


> Deseo construir un espectrofotómetro.  Este es un equipo utilizado en análisis químico de soluciones coloreadas.
> 
> Soy químico y tuve que construir uno para la universidad,  pero ahora deseo construir uno mejor utilizando algo de electronica.  Mi problema es que no tengo conocimientos de ésta, solo cosas muy básicas que he aprendido.
> 
> ...




Buen dia
que numero de transistor utilizaste?


----------

